# Oh dear, oh dear, ever-so oh dear



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That´s not what I said, but I can´t tell you what on this forum.

All this stuff landed up on the floor, I was looking for tiny pins to fix up the hanger for a new wall clock I have bought (It´s a very clever clock, it sets itself) anyway I had opened the tool box as far as it would go and when I shut it the whole thing shot forward, knocked some other stuff off the wall, one thing hit my hand so now I have a lovely blue bruise, and all landed on the floor. I didn´t find what I was looking for. Went back to the clock, what's in the bag with the battery (yes a battery came with it) this pins for the hanger. :smile2:

I am now going to find a new tool box, put stuff in that I think I might used and leave the other stuff in the old box after I give it a bit of a clean. 

2 years 3 months later I am considering tidying up :grin2: only considering, I get a bit overwhelmed with all these treasures he kept.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now I need advice on which tool box, there are so many of them, I want one that I don´t have to delve down deep to find what I want.
Any suggestions please?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As an owner of multiple tool boxes all full of valuable and indispensable stuff, I can't advise. About 10 on reflection.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> As an owner of multiple tool boxes all full of valuable and indispensable stuff, I can't advise. About 10 on reflection.
> 
> Ray.


Sounds as if you could do with a couple of filing cabinets Raymond, I gave 2 away, still got one, and two sets of drawers, all need sorting out.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Got four Jan. Two in shed full of more indispensable stuff and two in the office as have to hold docs hard copies for when I pop off.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All these were in the garage adapted to hold all sorts of work tools, no papers.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Surely only one toolbox is needed? All other stuff could be in drawers, on shelves, hanging on walls? A toolbox is designed to be portable so that it can be carried to the job. I suppose you could have an electrical toolbox, a plumbing toolbox and woodwork etc though?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought something like this last year Jan...

https://www.screwfix.com/p/stanley-...VmOd3Ch3erQgjEAQYASABEgIWP_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I have stuff hung up in my garage but this is useful for day to day stuff and is stable and easy to carry around. I cant find the exact one I bought but it has around 20 pouches or so on the outside to put stuff in. That way I can keep all my allen keys in one pouch; loose drill bits in another etc etc


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Surely only one toolbox is needed? All other stuff could be in drawers, on shelves, hanging on walls? A toolbox is designed to be portable so that it can be carried to the job. I suppose you could have an electrical toolbox, a plumbing toolbox and woodwork etc though?


Are you answering me or Ray Pat? I have drawers full of stuff I think I don´t need, but I have given so much away that I thought I didn´t need then found I did.
If you look close at the photo there´s all sorts of what I would think is not wanted, but I´m not throwing it away because next week I´ll need it. :grin2:
This tool box is too big and heavy for me, I have another one I keep in the van with a few bits in and I want one in the garage for house things. I´ll have a look in OBI next week.



GMJ said:


> I bought something like this last year Jan...
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/stanley-...VmOd3Ch3erQgjEAQYASABEgIWP_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I have stuff hung up in my garage but this is useful for day to day stuff and is stable and easy to carry around. I cant find the exact one I bought but it has around 20 pouches or so on the outside to put stuff in. That way I can keep all my allen keys in one pouch; loose drill bits in another etc etc


I still have a precision engineers garage workshop Graham, he had a place for everything, he knew where everything was, Allen keys are hanging up, drill bits are in special stands, those things I don´t need normally, but last week I needed an Allen key to tighten a door handle, a once in a blue moon job. I think thats why I am now reluctant to get rid of anything now, even the lathe in case someone visits and knows how to use it for some job or other. Nothing is in my way, It´s a 10 X 5 meter workshop that started off as a Garage big enough to get a caravan in for Hans to work on, that idea soon fell through, garage doors taken out and bricked in the void then caravan alterations done outside the back door.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Somehow tool boxes evolve and an electrician or plumbing tool bax won't be suitable for mechanical jobs. So it's likely we end up with several tool boxes depending on our abilities. As I have ten it means I'm pretty versatile ...................................... or was.!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find the Stanley stuff pretty good.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think even a Stanley electricians screwdriver would manage plumbing jobs.
Do you remember ELORA socket sets? 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got some in the garage somewhere and also a complete Gordon toolkit in a toolbox I've had since my teens, rusty as hell but I'll not part with it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I still have a precision engineers garage workshop Graham, he had a place for everything, he knew where everything was, Allen keys are hanging up, drill bits are in special stands, those things I don´t need normally, but last week I needed an Allen key to tighten a door handle, a once in a blue moon job. I think thats why I am now reluctant to get rid of anything now, even the lathe in case someone visits and knows how to use it for some job or other. Nothing is in my way, It´s a 10 X 5 meter workshop that started off as a Garage big enough to get a caravan in for Hans to work on, that idea soon fell through, garage doors taken out and bricked in the void then caravan alterations done outside the back door.


Fair enough Jan but you asked about a tool box so I answered with a suggestion that's all.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

raynipper said:


> Somehow tool boxes evolve and an electrician or plumbing tool bax won't be suitable for mechanical jobs. So it's likely we end up with several tool boxes depending on our abilities. As I have ten it means I'm pretty versatile ...................................... or was.!!
> 
> Ray.


Respectful disagreement, Ray, as I shall now prove.

My several toolboxes, containing vehicle tools, woodworking tools [incl a precision tool for perfect setting of dowels and biscuit joints], drill bits galore, Allen Keys, Torx sockets and screwdrivers, hammers, mallets, hammer drills, standard drills, pipe cutters, sink spanners, woodwork clamps of varying lengths etc etc make me LOOK very versatile and ready for any challenge.

And then I open the toolbox to start work and prove the old adage that appearances can be deceptive ... :grin2:

My Table Saw means that I can make precision firewood in much larger batches and in much less time. 'This is not any old firewood, this is Steve March's precision firewood ...'

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> Respectful disagreement, Ray, as I shall now prove.
> 
> My several toolboxes, containing vehicle tools, woodworking tools [incl a precision tool for perfect setting of dowels and biscuit joints], drill bits galore, Allen Keys, Torx sockets and screwdrivers, hammers, mallets, hammer drills, standard drills, pipe cutters, sink spanners, woodwork clamps of varying lengths etc etc make me LOOK very versatile and ready for any challenge.
> 
> ...


I sold the saw, but I still have the table, very heavy thing, still have a woodpile under the window and they are mostly the same size.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha quite understand Steve and often wonder why I am keeping some tools and boxes when I am unlikely to actually use them again. But which ones to dump/sell?
My electricians tool box is very different to my Aircraft electricians tool box. And my heavy truck spanner/tools box is very different to my light car/mower tool box. And so it goes on. Then theres the light electrical/electronic tools/equipment I hope to be able to still use. 

Then we move onto adaptors, extenders, chargers, leads, etc.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just spent 2 hours + trying to sort out what fell out of the toolbox, then I thought I'd have a look at the other stuff and if I suffered from headaches I would be having a migraine. All the time I am looking at these things and thinking, take them to the scrappy and get a few bob for the metal, what is stopping me, the thought of him saying "I might need that". Crazy I know, but it´s very hard even after 2 years and three months to get it in my head that will never happen.
In case you have forgotten just what there is, here is the tip of the iceberg.
I´ve reached the limit of pictures there are 7 more, but that's just the small stuff, I think you have the idea, there´s a hell of a lot of stuff.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I have the same Jan. Maybe not so many tap & die sets but more spanners. All vital and necessary and as soon as dispensed with you will realise how valuable they really are/were.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Jan, Hans would have said "I might need that" but would you? They are yours now so you need to ask yourself "will I use it".

Another option is to keep it all and hope that it will add value to your property should you come to sell it. A workshop like that might have some people very excited to own it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would be inclined to put it al up on ebay as a job lot keeping only the ones you might possibly use, at the moment you are capable of doing it, later you may not be sadly, then someone else will find it a bit of a chore.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I would be inclined to put it al up on ebay as a job lot keeping only the ones you might possibly use, at the moment you are capable of doing it, later you may not be sadly, then someone else will find it a bit of a chore.


And when these people want to know more I cannot answer them because I don´t know enough. Someone said "It will be in Imperial not metric" when it distinctly has a lever to change from Metric, Neutral, English, Hans worked in both.
Now I am getting to know a few people better I may ask one of them to Put it on ebay for me so they can handle it. Marco and Marion both have some sort of engineering knowledge, but I don´t know if they do ebay stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If they can label stuff up for you then you can do that part yourself.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Surely only one toolbox is needed? All other stuff could be in drawers, on shelves, hanging on walls? A toolbox is designed to be portable so that it can be carried to the job. I suppose you could have an electrical toolbox, a plumbing toolbox and woodwork etc though?


Can never have enough tools or toolboxes


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

fdhadi said:


> Can never have enough tools or toolboxes


Never a truer word spoken...

Or enough handtools...

Or enough spanners...

or enough power tools...

Or...


----------

